

Free Online Course – Possible Future Worlds: Global Trends, Values, and Ethics - seabug
http://www.possiblefutureworlds.com/course

======
seabug
Where do policymakers from the US, EU, Russia, and NATO see the world heading?
How do technologists such as Larry Page, Sergey Brin, Eric Smidt, Peter Thiel,
Elon Musk, and Bill Gates think about the future? How do renowned academics
such as Steven Pinker, Nassim Taleb, and Philip Tetlock challenge our
intuitions about predictions? How can we systematically think about the future
with philosophers including Michael Walzer, Saul Kripke, Thomas Pogge, Peter
Singer, Michael Doyle, and John Rawls?

Carnegie Council for Ethics in International Affairs asked me to teach a
course on the e-book, Of All Possible Future Worlds: Global Trends, Values,
and Ethics, for its Ethics Fellows for the Future on
www.globalethicsnetwork.org. The fellows come from all over the world, ranging
from England, China, Japan, Singapore, Argentina, Brazil, Ghana, South Africa,
Canada, and the US. We may open the class in the future. However, now anyone
can freely access the course materials below. Ethics is for everyone.

